# newbie



## fancyfirewood (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just stumbled on this site and it looks very informing,
I am a chainsaw carver( at least I think so) I like doing some strange things with the saw,heres some pics of some of my recent work.
try not to laugh I'm getting better every year.


----------



## RDT (Oct 29, 2007)

Good work


----------



## dustytools (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work! Welcome to AS.


----------



## buicker (Nov 17, 2007)

great man these bears are awsome!


----------

